# I have survived so far....



## Floridatennisplayer (May 18, 2020)

A quick Southwest flight two hours long direct only 62 people on the flight which carries 148 and now I’m at my place just had lunch outside it’s in the mid-80s sunny and gorgeous and I’m feeling good.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

The island in your pool is almost big enough to fit our entire house on.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)

Beautiful senior community! Enjoy it to the max.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

Oh! Look at that beautiful pool. I could dive in there right now if I was there and swim  and swim. 
Have fun and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Beautiful senior community! Enjoy it to the max.


not a senior community, but thanks   I’m probably one of the older ones at 65.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 18, 2020)

Good for you! And I'm jealous. Swimming was a great form of exercise for me. And then the Rec Center closed. Sigh.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Good for you! And I'm jealous. Swimming was a great form of exercise for me. And then the Rec Center closed. Sigh.


Find a river, lake or ocean !


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Find a river, lake or ocean !


Ocean is 4 hours away, and I don't do lakes. Can't see the bottom? Not for me. I was swimming 50 laps of 25  yards twice or three times a week before this started. Sigh. Maybe in June.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Ocean is 4 hours away, and I don't do lakes. Can't see the bottom? Not for me. I was swimming 50 laps of 25  yards twice or three times a week before this started. Sigh. Maybe in June.


That’s how I swim only 25 yards is too short for me.I don’t blame you with the not being able to see the bottom. You don’t know what’s in there but I DO swim in lakes and rivers.  They are clean enough for me.


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Ocean is 4 hours away, and I don't do lakes. Can't see the bottom? Not for me. I was swimming 50 laps of 25  yards twice or three times a week before this started. Sigh. Maybe in June.


I'm surprised your pool hasn't reopened, @CarolfromTX.  My condo-living friends say their pools are open.  They can't hang out there - they're strictly for swimming use right now, only housemates can use the pool together at one time, and they're  limited to 30 minutes per group to give others an opportunity, but they are indeed using the pools.  

I hope your pool opens soon.  We have a backyard pool but it isn't heated so it'll be a while for us.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 25, 2020)

Honey, I’m home!  We all flew home yesterday.  Flew my 88 year old mother home with us.  About 88 people on the plane.  Holds 149.  I’m shipping her car back.  Everything smooth and easy.  
Played tennis for an hour when we got back.  

Family went to our favorite Mexican restaurant for lunch today.  Beautiful out today! Only 3 other couples there.  Was their first day open inside and I think people are unaware they are open.

Bought birdseed on way back and filled my feeder.  Took a nap.  Played tennis from 5-6:20.  Mediterranean salads on the patio and .........oops......2 rather large glasses of Pinot Noir.  Daughter and son in law and 2 grandkids over playing in the yard.  

After they left, read my Kindle outside for a while......thanked the good Lord above for a wonderful day.  Played my Martin outside for a while. 

Now, catching up with you guys, acoustic guitar forum, tennis forum, investment forum, cardiologist forum, and perhaps just one more glass of Pinot.

Ill be up........if anyone is hanging out tonight.


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Honey, I’m home! We all flew home yesterday.


Home being Ohio, I presume.  Welcome back to your other home.  Glad you're enjoying your home, yard and family!


----------

